# Ultrasound tomorrow



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

So, I have my first ultrasound appointment tomorrow. Is there anything I should be aware of before going in or is this a 'wait and see' until the results are in?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just a wait and see. 

Although I will tell you that -- and yes I realize I sound like the world's biggest whimp -- for me it was annoying/uncomfortable. More so than the biopsy, if you can believe it. They really have to smoosh your thyroid to get a good look at it. It didn't *hurt*...but it was very annoying.

Post your results when you get them!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> So, I have my first ultrasound appointment tomorrow. Is there anything I should be aware of before going in or is this a 'wait and see' until the results are in?


We are all so glad to hear this!! What time is your appt.? Wishing you all the best and do let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Just a wait and see.
> 
> Although I will tell you that -- and yes I realize I sound like the world's biggest whimp -- for me it was annoying/uncomfortable. More so than the biopsy, if you can believe it. They really have to smoosh your thyroid to get a good look at it. It didn't *hurt*...but it was very annoying.
> 
> Post your results when you get them!


Haha, this is exactly what I am concerned about as well. I hope I don't have to go get a biopsy....I'll probably pass out! It's just something about the neck that seems so vulnerable and sensitive, kwim? I will post when I get the results, thank you!


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Andros said:


> We are all so glad to hear this!! What time is your appt.? Wishing you all the best and do let us know as soon as you can.


The appointment is 11:00 pacific time. I'm hoping for good results. It almost seems like my thyroid has reduced a little since taking my prescription vit d. I just want to cover all my bases early on. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> The appointment is 11:00 pacific time. I'm hoping for good results. It almost seems like my thyroid has reduced a little since taking my prescription vit d. I just want to cover all my bases early on. Thank you for your support!


You will be in my thoughts at 11 AM, Pacific time! You are welcome! I remember the day when I had no support, no knowledge, no validation.

I strive to make sure others do better than that!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had several thyroid ultrasounds and I can't recall any of them ever particularly bothering me too much - _*but*_ - you guys should see the radiologist who has done almost all my tests, or the ones before I had surgery. This guy is so handsome! He is tall, dark hair, I think his eyes must be black they're so dark, and he has a heavy accent. He reminds me of a matador! Since I had surgery, I have to now have my tests at another hospital.

I miss him! :ashamed0003:


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> I've had several thyroid ultrasounds and I can't recall any of them ever particularly bothering me too much - _*but*_ - you guys should see the radiologist who has done almost all my tests, or the ones before I had surgery. This guy is so handsome! He is tall, dark hair, I think his eyes must be black they're so dark, and he has a heavy accent. He reminds me of a matador! Since I had surgery, I have to now have my tests at another hospital.
> 
> I miss him! :ashamed0003:


This made me giggle! Thanks for the laugh. It made my day!


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, well apperently I need to give up my first born to get MY ultrasound results mailed to ME. So the only info is what was the doc told me. I have nodules on my thyroid but are fairly small and are nothing to worry about. The thyroid is swollen a bit. However there is another nodule that MAY be on the parathyroid that needs further inquiry. She said cancer is rare on the para and not to worry however, a nodule on the para is not very common either. She is sending me to an endo. Does anybody have any info or thoughts about this nodule that may be on the parathyroid?


----------

